# Out with the D in with the Q5 TDI



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I am moving on from the 335d to a 2014 Q5-TDI, I am at 42,500 miles in my 2011. I was able to order a Q5-TDI (to be delivered in September). 

Comments, issues, should i be concern? .... Everything that i have seen about the V6-TDI has been very positive especially in the Q7

What do you think?

Pedro
ps. car is listed in the classified section of the forum.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I think you got yourself a little hot rod! The "big" VAG V6TDI stuffed in that lighter Q5 is going to be quite a performer I think. You have the same engine that the (very expensive!) Porsche Cayenne has but your Q5 is much lighter -- hence you should be outperforming them with no problem, performance and mileage wise. Will be looking forward to your experiences after you get the car. So far we haven't been able to even sniff out a diesel Q5 at our local Audi stores.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Agreed. I test drove a 2010 Q7 TDI and was impressed, but that was a heavy car. In the Q5 it should be awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats my thinking, I did test the a6 tdi and I was very impresed with the performance but honestly not like the D ( I beleive that the a6 is much heavier). I am waiting patiently to test the V6 Tdi in the Q5.

More to come.....

Pedro.

Beware of the keyboard....


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

pedser said:


> Thats my thinking, I did test the a6 tdi and I was very impresed with the performance but honestly not like the D ( I beleive that the a6 is much heavier). I am waiting patiently to test the V6 Tdi in the Q5.
> 
> More to come.....
> 
> ...


Wasn't aware that the A6 TDI was out on the lots yet. Need to drive it!

Congrats on the Q5. Keep us updated. Very interested in the car.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I tried to build a TDI Q5 or A6 but it didn't seem to be on the Audi USA site yet. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

I had the same problem, but when i visited the dealership they actually had the very 1st one to be delivered in the mid / southern states. .... i was not alowed to drive (already sold) but they also had (and still have) the A6 TDI . The manager gave me a copy of the build sheet ( actually one page) as it starts at the premium plus trim ($46500) and the other options are prestige (another 7k+), Nav plus pkg (3.5k), driver assist (3k), confort ($2.3k), sport interior ($500), s-line ($3.5k), and then radio, 20" tires, rear entertainment. (All MSRP)

That day I custom (changed) one that we could still make changes as it was not in the production line. Delivery date is 1st week of september.

It should be a lot of fun....

Pedro


Beware of the keyboard....


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

pedser said:


> I had the same problem, but when i visited the dealership they actually had the very 1st one to be delivered in the mid / southern states. .... i was not alowed to drive (already sold) but they also had (and still have) the A6 TDI . The manager gave me a copy of the build sheet ( actually one page) as it starts at the premium plus trim ($46500) and the other options are prestige (another 7k+), Nav plus pkg (3.5k), driver assist (3k), confort ($2.3k), sport interior ($500), s-line ($3.5k), and then radio, 20" tires, rear entertainment. (All MSRP)
> 
> That day I custom (changed) one that we could still make changes as it was not in the production line. Delivery date is 1st week of september.
> 
> ...


Can you post the build sheet by any chance? I thought Prestige already included NAV?

None are in CT/MA/NH/ME right now 

EDIT: spoke too soon. Just ran an autotrader search. There are a couple of them out there. Just tricking in! Didn't see any A7s yet.


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

*build sheet*

See attached , items in yellow are my build, enjoy,

Pedro


----------



## gatorjaws (May 2, 2013)

See ya


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats. Always loved the Audi TDI engine but have had zero desire for a truck/SUV.

Will be curious to see how their diesel sedans pan out.


----------



## 27outboard (May 30, 2009)

A a. http://


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Felicidades Amigo , this might be my other car in the future


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Reading this thread removes all doubt why BMW has a hard time bringing diesels here: very difficult to quantify a loyal base in that segment! Besides all the other reasons given, this is one of the few why they didn't bother to invest in the manual 'd' technology. The loyal base is just thin, prolly non-existent!


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Perhaps the "loyal base" is "loyal" to diesels -- and not just to those from one marque, but rather the best one across the board.:angel:


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Now that is exactly my point of view, thank you Uncle J for expressing it that way, the D made me a lover of diesels not just something that gives good mileage ...... 

P


Beware of the keyboard....


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

UncleJ said:


> *Perhaps the "loyal base" is "loyal" to diesels *-- and not just to those from one marque, but rather the best one across the board.:angel:


UncleJ, that's my point exactly! A 335d is going to be cross-shopped against a vw 2.0 tdi. Normally we would say apples to oranges but in this case it's very much apples to apples. The base will just hop on to the next 'smell' of diesel,...that's why the 335d was ONLY offered in the most likely generic trim.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Understood, but I would suggest that a more apt "cross shop" would be the 320d against the 2.0TDI and the 335d against the A6 TDI or even the A4 TDI -- a closer price point. The new Jeep GC diesel of course would go against the X5d, Q5 TDI and ML320d I think. In any event it gives us "diesel heads" a whole lot more to choose from and that (as Martha says) is a good thing.


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Good point , but the tdi in the q5 has a v6 with 428 torque numbers, and something like 240 hp. I did get an oportunity to drive the a6 with the same engine (v6) and honestly there is no comparison, the D seems faster ..... perhaps agile is a better word. Now the room inside the a6 is just huge ( actually a little to much for me) 

P

Beware of the keyboard....


----------



## mantinis (Jul 10, 2013)

pedser said:


> Well I am moving on from the 335d to a 2014 Q5-TDI, I am at 42,500 miles in my 2011. I was able to order a Q5-TDI (to be delivered in September).
> 
> Comments, issues, should i be concern? .... Everything that i have seen about the V6-TDI has been very positive especially in the Q7
> 
> ...


Q5 3.0TDI?
i drove Q7 with 3.0TDI, 4.2tdi and even 6.0TDI V12(this one is my boss), so i could say that even the smalest 3.0tdi is very fast in Q7


----------

